# Floppy ears on a ND kid?



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Does anyone know if floppy ears on a newborn kid (four days old now) is a sign of some sort of deficiency? I posted photos in the photogenic section under:

New photos of kids and a Question about ears???
http://thegoatspot.freeforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=282

Thanks, Erin


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know about the deficiency part, but they should perk right up over the next few weeks. I had a set of twin Doelings born (Alpines) and their ears were so floppy you woul dhave thought they were Nubians, but after a few weeks they straightened right up


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, Brandi - I was afraid we were missing something!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

No problem. Also, when my Mini Tink was born her ears flopped a very little bit. Others on here may have had different experiences with this that they can tell you about, but as far as mine goes they have always starightened up


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think you should worry about the little guys ears...I've never had a mini with floppy ears but have had kids born with creased or slightly folded ears....they all straighted out on their own....my hubby thinks it has something to do with the way they are "packed" before they are born.LOL


----------



## Chaty (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had some born with floppy ears and it took a few days almost a week and they straightened out...yep I think its very crowded in there and some are just that way...they usually lift soon...


----------



## BethW (Oct 7, 2007)

liz said:


> ....they all straighted out on their own....my hubby thinks it has something to do with the way they are "packed" before they are born.LOL


LOL, Liz! I have to agree with your DH. It must be awfully crowded in there.


----------



## Fainters (Oct 10, 2007)

*floppy ears*

Most of my fainters are born with floppy ears. They straighten out within a few days to a week. At first, I was like "where in the world did you get your ears from!" Now I think they are cute but they have never stayed that way. This is an example:


http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------



## BethW (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, Fainters, that is the sweetest goatie!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

How precious! I think our little guy is too cute, too, but since this is our first time I'm probably over-worried about everything. :roll: Our breeder is likely tired of hearing from us, but she's always so friendly and helpful. I am so glad to hear the floppy-ear thing is rather common and they grow out of it. Thanks!


----------



## BethW (Oct 7, 2007)

LastStraw, I completely missed your pics. You're babies are sweetpeas, too! Sooo cute. I'd love to hug them all.

My breeder is probably getting tired of hearing from me, too LOL. But hey, I want to make sure I'm doing everything that my 4-legged friends need, ya know?!


----------

